# oil for Bosch rotary hammer



## pttcc (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a Bosch SDS-max rotary hammer. I checked the oil which is low and very dirty.

Does anyone have any idea where I can find oil/grease for this hammer?

Thanks!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is how to find and download the free Bosch manual for your tool:

http://www.boschtools.com/Service/ProductServices/Pages/ManualsandPartsDefault.aspx#

ps If you are in the Westside LA area (Culver City)
Try: http://www.westwoodpowertools.net/
.


----------



## pttcc (Feb 2, 2010)

This is nothing mentioned about grease in the manual. I thought oil change for hammer drill is a common practice. It looks like I am wrong though. :s


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

you can contact a bosch service center and buy an oil fill kit. it comes with the proper type and amount of oil, as well as a new cover gasket for your model #. they are pretty inexpensive, like $10-15 range


----------

